# $500 Drop Stand?



## Crazy8 (Apr 19, 2016)

Are these that rare?

http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=162035667317


----------



## catfish (Apr 19, 2016)

Yes.


----------



## keith kodish (Apr 19, 2016)

Oh yeah.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## STRADALITE (Apr 19, 2016)

I guess I got lucky. I paid less than that for the two I have combined.


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Apr 19, 2016)

STRADALITE said:


> I guess I got lucky. I paid less than that for the two I have combined.



Would you sell one?


----------



## Crazy8 (Apr 20, 2016)

Well, I made a deal on a bike and now I'm not so sure about it.  It has the correct stand, but the bracket parts seem different.  It's on a ladies Monark.


----------



## Vintage Paintworx (Apr 28, 2016)

Crazy8 said:


> Well, I made a deal on a bike and now I'm not so sure about it.  It has the correct stand, but the bracket parts seem different.  It's on a ladies Monark.
> 
> View attachment 307581



The one up top looks like it's for a Silverking which mounts different than the 4 and 5 bar frames.


----------



## locomotion (Apr 28, 2016)

these are very rare, especially in that condition


----------



## kingsilver (Apr 28, 2016)

1937 Flo-Cycle center stand.


----------

